# 719 TB screening test for Children/Kids



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi All,
Careful about subject test for kids for purpose of VISA.

Australian new requirement to do title medical examination for kids.

Some of the panel clinics are record to do TB skin test (also called a Mantoux tuberculin test) instated of blood test as its difficult for them to take blood sample from children.

Its all-right to do skin test when your child not vaccinated BCG vaccination after born.

if child/kids vaccinated with BCG, skin test always positive which is read as child is TB infected. further, when panel clinic entered this info to e-medical portal, system automatically suggest to do X-ray even for kids less than 5 years.

This is what happens to me. My daughter was born in overseas and she was vaccinated BCG second day after her birth. Now she is two years old and when I bring her to panel clinic they recommend me to do skin test, end-up skin test is positive and emedical requested for X-ray.

after-all, I checked some of the article which mention skin test for BCG vaccinated people will be always positive, recommended blood test over skin test.

So, I recommend you all to go for blood test for Title requirement in case your child vaccinated BCG.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the information MSR


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for your message MSR but unfortunately, I have done with the medical yesterday only and reading your message now. My Son is also 2 years old and Montex test has been done yesterday only. Not sure what the result would be as he is also vaccinated with BCG.

I am really worried now.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

My kids are also vaccinated with BCG and we also did the skin test but Alhumdullilah it was negative for both.. So it's not necessary it will be positive..


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

msr83 said:


> Hi All,
> Careful about subject test for kids for purpose of VISA.
> 
> Australian new requirement to do title medical examination for kids.
> ...


My kid was tested TB positive through skin test. So they advised for additional Chest X-ray.
They are gonna transmit the results directly.

Anyone has similar experience? what happened later?
Is this a barrier for CO to grant visa?


----------



## hps1006 (Jul 4, 2016)

chakradhard said:


> My kid was tested TB positive through skin test. So they advised for additional Chest X-ray.
> They are gonna transmit the results directly.
> 
> Anyone has similar experience? what happened later?
> Is this a barrier for CO to grant visa?


Hello chakradhard,

Any update from CO on your case ??


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

hps1006 said:


> Hello chakradhard,
> 
> Any update from CO on your case ??


Useful thread, I have two sons, 1st one is 3 years and 2nd one is 2 days only.. even though I thought of going for Skin TB test, But after reading this thread, I decided to go for Blood test.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Kuwind said:


> My kids are also vaccinated with BCG and we also did the skin test but Alhumdullilah it was negative for both.. So it's not necessary it will be positive..


Same case here


----------



## Mrn2kin (Sep 11, 2016)

*Montoux test was positive for my son*

Unfortunately, I am reading this suggestion after the test has been performed for my son(2 years 6 months). It was positive and they have taken an XRay yesterday. Not sure if the result is real or false due to vaccination. Going thru lot stress after the test on the outcome of visa grant. Anyways we will see the pediatrician to confirm 100% if my child is really infected with TB with further tests. 

Can someone suggest what happen to visa grants in these type of situations?


----------



## baburaj07 (Aug 8, 2016)

very useful information.
My daughter(3 yrs 10 months) also took this 719 - TB screening test through blood sample.
Though it is costly, it gives results quickly.

can anyone tell me whether 501-medical examination should be COMPLETED for kids.


----------



## htulsani (Aug 31, 2016)

chakradhard said:


> My kid was tested TB positive through skin test. So they advised for additional Chest X-ray.
> They are gonna transmit the results directly.
> 
> Anyone has similar experience? what happened later?
> Is this a barrier for CO to grant visa?


Hi chakradhard, I am in the same boat as you are. Tested positive through the blood test and submitted x-rays yesterday. I would be grateful if you let me know what were the next steps in your case?


----------



## htulsani (Aug 31, 2016)

msr83 said:


> Hi All,
> Careful about subject test for kids for purpose of VISA.
> 
> Australian new requirement to do title medical examination for kids.
> ...


Hello, While this information is true for your case, In my case the blood tests were positive. All over the internet, it's mentioned that TST will be positive for BCG administered children. My 2.5 yr old daughter was administered BCG after 2 weeks of her birth and yet the blood tests were positive. Waiting to hear the next steps from the medical team on this one after the xray results were submitted yesterday...

:fingerscrossed:

:fingerscrossed:

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## htulsani (Aug 31, 2016)

*Any update yet?*



Mrn2kin said:


> Unfortunately, I am reading this suggestion after the test has been performed for my son(2 years 6 months). It was positive and they have taken an XRay yesterday. Not sure if the result is real or false due to vaccination. Going thru lot stress after the test on the outcome of visa grant. Anyways we will see the pediatrician to confirm 100% if my child is really infected with TB with further tests.
> 
> Can someone suggest what happen to visa grants in these type of situations?


Hello Mrn2kin, Any update on your case so far? What were the steps ur medical officer / case officer followed after this?


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

htulsani said:


> Hello Mrn2kin, Any update on your case so far? What were the steps ur medical officer / case officer followed after this?


Dont worry..
If X Ray was clear... CO may ask for form 815 health undertaking..

Don't need to worry about form 815 health undertaking form.. Just submit..

You are required to notify the healthcare body(currently BUPA) when you enter Australia(first entry).

If you just entering to activate visa/short stay... Just inform them(BUPA) you are just going to stay short period only they will record down, ask them to send you call confirmation email which they did in my case.

If you are moving permanently they will ask for your residential address and notify appointment data within six months....

your IED date may within six months if CO ask you to sign form 815 health undertaking.

nothing to worry at all for form 815 if CO ask you to sign.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

htulsani said:


> Hello, While this information is true for your case, In my case the blood tests were positive. All over the internet, it's mentioned that TST will be positive for BCG administered children. My 2.5 yr old daughter was administered BCG after 2 weeks of her birth and yet the blood tests were positive. Waiting to hear the next steps from the medical team on this one after the xray results were submitted yesterday...
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Sorry.. I would like to update.. its not all the time.... But most of the time!!


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

*IED change after form 815 request*



msr83 said:


> your IED date may within six months if CO ask you to sign form 815 health undertaking.


Hi,

I have faced similar situation and now CO has contacted me and asked to submit Form 815 for my daughter. 

I was unaware about the result difference of IGRA test and TB skin test during our medical period. After the results came positive I had to take my daughter undergone stress of the chest x-rays. Very much appreciate if you could answer below concerns.

1. As you mentioned when CO asked to submit form 815, is it certain that IED date will reduce by 6 months ?

2. Usually IED is 12 months as I know and is there a way to ask request CO about this period with this situation.

Regards,
Devapriya


----------



## htulsani (Aug 31, 2016)

devapriyabandara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have faced similar situation and now CO has contacted me and asked to submit Form 815 for my daughter.
> 
> ...


1. Yes it will be reduced. In my case, I got the IED as 26 Mar 2017
2. AFAIK, no requests/communication in this regard will be honored. You MUST enter by the IED to validate your visa.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I do not agree with this entirely. My 2 year old son was also given BCG vaccination at birth and Mantoux test was performed on his skin which resulted *NEGATIVE*.

It is not necessary that all BCG vaccinated kids comes out POSITIVE.




msr83 said:


> Hi All,
> Careful about subject test for kids for purpose of VISA.
> 
> Australian new requirement to do title medical examination for kids.
> ...


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

htulsani said:


> 1. Yes it will be reduced. In my case, I got the IED as 26 Mar 2017
> 2. AFAIK, no requests/communication in this regard will be honored. You MUST enter by the IED to validate your visa.


Hi,

Have you submitted any other documents (ie: panel doctors prescriptions) while submitting form 815.

Regards,
Devapriya


----------



## htulsani (Aug 31, 2016)

devapriyabandara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you submitted any other documents (ie: panel doctors prescriptions) while submitting form 815.
> 
> ...


my CO didn't ask for any, however, if s/he has asked you, then you will have to submit. Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

Hi,

Do I have to certify the filled and signed form 815 as a true copy before uploading ?


----------



## shibumams (Nov 23, 2016)

It was unfortunate that we missed this thread before our medical. We took our two children for medical examination at Elbit, Bangalore ( India ) last Wednesday . We had two options. 1. mantoux( Skin test , a second visit is required for them to measure the induration in mm) or 2. Blood test ( which is very expensive, but don't have to do a second visit ) .

We opted for skin test without knowing this will increase our blood pressure, our both kids were taken BCG soon after their birth . My youngest one cleared mantoux test as the induration was only 4mm while for my elder daughter the mantoux induration was about 11mm Which could be false positive due to BCG vaccination.We were asked to do a x-ray for her. Which is done but the results were not shared. At present we are quite tensed without knowing about the outcome. When i checked the immi account today, only my health clearance is provided , wife and 2 children clearance is still pending. :fingerscrossed:



msr83 said:


> Hi All,
> Careful about subject test for kids for purpose of VISA.
> 
> Australian new requirement to do title medical examination for kids.
> ...


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

shibumams said:


> It was unfortunate that we missed this thread before our medical. We took our two children for medical examination at Elbit, Bangalore ( India ) last Wednesday . We had two options. 1. mantoux( Skin test , a second visit is required for them to measure the induration in mm) or 2. Blood test ( which is very expensive, but don't have to do a second visit ) .
> 
> We opted for skin test without knowing this will increase our blood pressure, our both kids were taken BCG soon after their birth . My youngest one cleared mantoux test as the induration was only 4mm while for my elder daughter the mantoux induration was about 11mm Which could be false positive due to BCG vaccination.We were asked to do a x-ray for her. Which is done but the results were not shared. At present we are quite tensed without knowing about the outcome. When i checked the immi account today, only my health clearance is provided , wife and 2 children clearance is still pending. :fingerscrossed:


Most probably you will grant in day or two. But your IED will be within 6 months. Same happened to me.

Good Luck


----------



## shibumams (Nov 23, 2016)

The panel clinic informed me that they see some abnormality in my daughter's x-ray and submitted the report to DIBP. In the immi account I see following message for my daughter while for everybody else -myself, wife and son health clearance is provided. 
_
Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._

I'm not sure what is next, does BUPA will come back and ask for more test or do they ask to start some treatment for my daughter. We are quite anxious and worried.


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

shibumams said:


> The panel clinic informed me that they see some abnormality in my daughter's x-ray and submitted the report to DIBP. In the immi account I see following message for my daughter while for everybody else -myself, wife and son health clearance is provided.
> _
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._
> ...


Bupa will usually get back in 2-3 days, sometimes within 24 hrs. As for the abnormality, I really hope it is normal, but can you try contacting the panel clinic doctor to see what kind it is? 

I had the same issue with my son - he has a minor bladder problem. We submitted the necessary reports during the medical examination, and his health status was the same as your daughter. But the very next day, it changed to "health clearance provided - no action required".

When the status says - "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required", I am assuming nothing more is required and they just sent the report to get another final opinion from Bupa. Don't worry. It will be fine. Check the status in a day or two.

If she has TB, it would have been a different status and the case will usually get referred to MOC/further tests etc and that takes time. In your case, I am assuming there is nothing to worry about. Stay calm. It will be cleared. Cheers.


----------



## shibumams (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the response, the panel clinic doctor was not very cooperative and when asked specifically what is abnormal she asked to wait to hear from DIBP. 
It is a great relief to know that your case was similar and health report was cleared without much delay. I too hope and pray for the same , as you said I'll wait for the response from Bupa or the health status to change in immi account, shall update. 



biggy85 said:


> Bupa will usually get back in 2-3 days, sometimes within 24 hrs. As for the abnormality, I really hope it is normal, but can you try contacting the panel clinic doctor to see what kind it is?
> 
> I had the same issue with my son - he has a minor bladder problem. We submitted the necessary reports during the medical examination, and his health status was the same as your daughter. But the very next day, it changed to "health clearance provided - no action required".
> 
> ...


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

shibumams said:


> It was unfortunate that we missed this thread before our medical. We took our two children for medical examination at Elbit, Bangalore ( India ) last Wednesday . We had two options. 1. mantoux( Skin test , a second visit is required for them to measure the induration in mm) or 2. Blood test ( which is very expensive, but don't have to do a second visit ) .
> 
> We opted for skin test without knowing this will increase our blood pressure, our both kids were taken BCG soon after their birth . My youngest one cleared mantoux test as the induration was only 4mm while for my elder daughter the mantoux induration was about 11mm Which could be false positive due to BCG vaccination.We were asked to do a x-ray for her. Which is done but the results were not shared. At present we are quite tensed without knowing about the outcome. When i checked the immi account today, only my health clearance is provided , wife and 2 children clearance is still pending. :fingerscrossed:



Ouch seeing this thread late as we went for medicals yesterday to this same centre and have opted for Mantoux test for my 4yr old who was BCG vaccinated too. Our decision was not based on the cost but somehow imagined skin test will be less harmful and now to think of putting him through x-ray just blows my mind. I wish the medical personnel informs the pros and cons for these tests beforehand. Fingers crossed as we are still in the 48-72 hrs timeframe. ray:

Lesson learnt: search the forum before the test!


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ouch seeing this thread late as we went for medicals yesterday to this same centre and have opted for Mantoux test for my 4yr old who was BCG vaccinated too. Our decision was not based on the cost but somehow imagined skin test will be less harmful and now to think of putting him through x-ray just blows my mind. I wish the medical personnel informs the pros and cons for these tests beforehand. Fingers crossed as we are still in the 48-72 hrs timeframe. ray:
> 
> Lesson learnt: search the forum before the test!


Did your child's medical got cleared? My son has been advised for the same test and checking with panel clinic, they don't do blood test.

I am a bit nervous.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Did your child's medical got cleared? My son has been advised for the same test and checking with panel clinic, they don't do blood test.
> 
> I am a bit nervous.


Yes he cleared the test successfully so it s not very definitive that BCG vaccine will always have an impact. Good luck!


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Yes he cleared the test successfully so it s not very definitive that BCG vaccine will always have an impact. Good luck!


thanks AnaTheDreamer


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

hmmm now im worried too...my kid is gonna turn 2 soon,should i go for blood test or TST? 
My kid was BCG vaccinated at birth...and which is more painful ? for blood test do they take the whole lot or just abit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

Kazana said:


> hmmm now im worried too...my kid is gonna turn 2 soon,should i go for blood test or TST?
> My kid was BCG vaccinated at birth...and which is more painful ? for blood test do they take the whole lot or just abit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son got blood tests done in the past to check infection levels in blood, they would take hardly 1-2 ml.

i am due to go for his skin test on monday, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

Kazana said:


> hmmm now im worried too...my kid is gonna turn 2 soon,should i go for blood test or TST?
> My kid was BCG vaccinated at birth...and which is more painful ? for blood test do they take the whole lot or just abit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As far as pain is concerned, both are equally painful, I must say. I had imagined skin test to be mild may be a smear or so but the way they poke the skin to inject the medicine is just awful to watch. They kind of create a bubble on the skin. Gory details apart, if you have a choice to get the blood test, I'd rather take it. Mantoux wait is too much to bear and also if there is false-positive, the clinic would directly send the results to DIBP. You would not be given another chance to go back to blood test. The next step would obviously the x-ray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

alrite i have another question. i just asked the clinic here. My kid is only 1 year 11months and will only turn 2 end of next month. 
The clinic i called said TST is only for 2 -10 yrs old. So if my kid did medical without TST . After i lodged visa and it passed the month of November...will the CO ask my kid to do the TST test later or its not needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

Kazana said:


> alrite i have another question. i just asked the clinic here. My kid is only 1 year 11months and will only turn 2 end of next month.
> The clinic i called said TST is only for 2 -10 yrs old. So if my kid did medical without TST . After i lodged visa and it passed the month of November...will the CO ask my kid to do the TST test later or its not needed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If your kiddo pass the current health test and if you have lodged the visa before your kid turns two, then you don't need to worry. If all goes well and if u get the visa before the medical s expire, I don't see any reason as why CO will ask to redo the test. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends

My daughter has underwent MONTOX test and it was positive 24mm.
Then x-ray is advised and the panel clinic said it is also showing some of the symptoms.

After that to my disappointment panel clinic further recommend to go for Sputum Culture Test (SCT) which is more painful....... and now we are waiting for its results as it will take 7-8 weeks.

But the concern is that I had got our medicals done before submitting my visa applications..... and have received no mail from Co to submit the third test.... but the panel clinic showed me the details in their portal that it is advised by the Health department.......don't know what to do further.....????? Do I have been asked to submit 815 or anything else to follow.....?????? 

Any idea plz???????


----------



## shibumams (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi , 

I been in same situation couple of months back, I can understand how frustrating it is. coming to the point , there will be a delay to the whole process due to sputum test which cannot be avoided now, lets face it . No point in getting worried about. 

Two outcomes for the sputum test. 

1. If positive they will advise to take medication for active TB , post treatment ( Approx 6 months) , they will take a x-ray and clear the health status

2. If negative they will repeat the x-ray ( 90 days after the last x-ray) and check if there is any change compare to the last x-ray . If there is a change they may seek a TB specialist advise ( it comes from BUPA) . if there is no change they will ask you to fill in form 815 and they will clear the health status. You may need to visit a health specialist once you land in AU.

For us the delay proved to be positive as we had some emergency which we could take care. 

NB: It is true that clinic will get notification prior to us , You can check the status using HAPID in emedical : https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

May stress is normal.

I am looking for information for 3 years old baby.

E medical says

719 TB Screening test - TST or IGRA Referred

Blood test was conducted. What does mean and next steps ?


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

uqmraza2 said:


> May stress is normal.
> 
> I am looking for information for 3 years old baby.
> 
> ...


Hi,

In my case too my 5 year old son's results were showing the same status in e-medical link. But got updated within a day to show "complete". 

However 501 Medical Examination is showing incomplete. Guess the results are yet to be shared by the clinic with DOHA.


----------

